# How does everyone pay for infertility testing/treatment?s



## Kittymommy

So after getting a $130 bill for my progesterone test(which turned out fine). And calling my insurance to ask why they won't cover it. The insurance lady abruptly stated "We don't cover anything infertility. " I had to hang up before crying in the phone. Even a SA will not be covered. So I don't know where to go from here. I'm thinking a second job just to pay tests and treatments. How do you guys pay for this stuff? Tips? 
Yet another problem with the US healthcare system:( 
What is the difference between uterus problems and cholesterol problems?:growlmad:


----------



## Molae06

Same here, my $300 a month insurance won't cover ANYTHING. I wish I didn't have to have the stupid insurance because I have never even used it for the past 4 years I have had it, but if I do become pregnant I would be screwed without it. So for the past 4 years I have basically paid $14,000 for insurance that I have never been able to use...what a sad life. 

Everything has come out of our pocket, SA, twice monthly ultrasounds, fertility medication, IUI's etc etc etc. During a typical month we spend between $700 if we don't do the IUI's and nearly $1100 if we do the IUI's. My husband and I are far from being rich/well off, so it is the biggest struggle paying for something that deems pointless every month when it fails. 

One month I about lost it when I had a chemical/ early mc, and my insurance denied coverage for anything relating to the early mc, because it was a "product of fertility treatments", although if I were to become pregnant through the treatments the pregnancy would be covered. Had to take nearly $2500 out of savings to pay for all of the blood work ultrasounds etc. 

The only way we can pay for this bs is because my husband works 75 hours a week, and I work 80. I work a management position from 10 am to 10 pm 6 days a week and then Sunday is my "day off", I work 11 am to 7pm. I litterally have no life anymore, I have missed countless family gatherings etc etc in order to "pay" for my future that isn't even guaranteed. I feel as though I have to give up my life now in order to have one in the future. 

Another thing I have done is start a "business", it's not really a business but I order things I can find on ebay and sell them to people on craigslist etc. Small things like jewelry, only make a couple dollars per sale but all the profit goes into a little jar and I am saving for IVF. My husband and I are building a house and it will be ready mid summer. I told him I don't care what it takes but if I am not pregnant by the time we move into the house I will be having IVF by the time the year ends. 

Best of luck to you, sorry this reply is kind of long, but the cost of infertility treatments really gets my blood boiling. Best of luck to you in financing this journey. :hugs:


----------



## Kittymommy

People always say having a baby is expensive. They should try not being able to have a baby . It looks like you have your plate full. Best of luck to you.


----------



## J_Lynn

My insurance covers infertility treatments, so anything leading to the finding of the cause of the infertility is covered. My LEEP, HSG, endometriosis, laparoscopy, in-depth HSG, the follow ups, the medications, it's all covered. If we have to progress to IUIs and when it moved into the category of "fertility treatments" then they cover nothing. Creative billing on my doctors part has had a few things covered that maybe shouldn't have traditionally been included but they were. 

It has still cost us $10k out of pocket the last 2 years (not including prescription company's which total about $30 a month). Which we don't complain about. Now, my husbands insurance even covers fertility treatments so if we have to go to IUIs and things like that, they will pay up to $15k. Then it's covered at 0% beyond that. Which I still am not complaining about. 

We both have Blue Cross blue Shield insurance - just through different companies. None of my friends who are going through difficulty getting pregnant don't have coverage through their insurance plans. I am shocked to hear they don't cover it - my insurance has covered it for the last 7 years I've been with my employer.


----------



## amy8686

Molae - I cannot BELIEVE they wouldn't pay costs related to your m/c. That makes me angry on your behalf! I wonder if that's typical or if your insurance company is particularly evil. Outrageous.

Anyway, my insurance also for nothing fertility-related. I had the same wake-up call with the bill for a progesterone test. I realized we had an expensive road up ahead.

I'm extremely lucky that my parents are financially comfortable and there's nothing they'd rather spend their money on than the possibility of getting a grandchild. This is the first time in 10 years that I've accepted any financial help from my parents, but we wouldn't be able to afford this on our own. It's a bit scary spending their money (like we don't feel enough pressure already), but I'm so grateful.

Amy


----------



## JViti

I have Blue Cross Blue Shield of Massachusetts, and they cover everything. IVF is a $500 copay, and IUI is a $250 copay, but as far as the ultrasounds and blood work go, they cover it all. They wouldnt cover anything tho until we and DH were trying for a year AND with a diagnosis. If my insurance didnt cover it, I probably would be doing infertility treatments, just the meds. I do no that my insurance plan is changing with my new job. I will still have BCBS of MA, but it will be under a different plan, so hopefully they cover it as well, or else im screwed.


----------



## J_Lynn

JViti said:


> I have Blue Cross Blue Shield of Massachusetts, and they cover everything. IVF is a $500 copay, and IUI is a $250 copay, but as far as the ultrasounds and blood work go, they cover it all. They wouldnt cover anything tho until we and DH were trying for a year AND with a diagnosis. If my insurance didnt cover it, I probably would be doing infertility treatments, just the meds. I do no that my insurance plan is changing with my new job. I will still have BCBS of MA, but it will be under a different plan, so hopefully they cover it as well, or else im screwed.

Wow!! IVF coverage is super rare!! I wouldn't ever change jobs if I had that. I won't leave my job now just because of the insurance and if they covered IVF I swear they'd have to drag me out kicking and screaming. lol


----------



## JViti

J_Lynn said:


> JViti said:
> 
> 
> I have Blue Cross Blue Shield of Massachusetts, and they cover everything. IVF is a $500 copay, and IUI is a $250 copay, but as far as the ultrasounds and blood work go, they cover it all. They wouldnt cover anything tho until we and DH were trying for a year AND with a diagnosis. If my insurance didnt cover it, I probably would be doing infertility treatments, just the meds. I do no that my insurance plan is changing with my new job. I will still have BCBS of MA, but it will be under a different plan, so hopefully they cover it as well, or else im screwed.
> 
> Wow!! IVF coverage is super rare!! I wouldn't ever change jobs if I had that. I won't leave my job now just because of the insurance and if they covered IVF I swear they'd have to drag me out kicking and screaming. lolClick to expand...

It was double my salary so a small price to pay i suppose. Im sure it will still be covered, the new place im working for is a hospital in Boston, so their insurance plans HAVE to be superb! lol Its the same insurace, BCBS of MA, so well have to see. I still have 3 months of old insurance left anyway!


----------

